# Safe fertilizer for chickens



## NCTREE (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently had a soil test done on a property with laying chickens. The test showed some below optimal levels in phosphorus, potash, and calcium. It recomended a 5-10-10 fert for the trees. My question is whats a good fert(preferable organic) to use to acheive my goals and is safe for the chickens?


----------



## ATH (Sep 18, 2011)

Turkey manure?


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 19, 2011)

ATH said:


> Turkey manure?



Seriously!!! :biggrin: Very high in P and K.


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah maybe this is a dumb question to you guys, but the chickens don't poop enough to effect the trees and the dam dogs eat it all.:msp_tongue: In all seriousness though chicken manure is high in nitrogen and is what I don't want. I need to do some fall feeding and don't want to be putting anything on that could be harmful to the chickens.


----------

